# Kernelprobleme

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade einen Kernel gebaut alle Treiber sind drin Filesysteme CPU richtig gesetzt nun wenn ich dann die Kiste ausm chroot Modus das erstemal hochfahre bleibt er mir beim Kernel-thread-helper stehen also wieder in chrootmodus rein und den Kernel nachbessern. Nun kommt das Problem.

```
make[1]: warning:      Clock skew detected. Your build may ne incomplete.

make:  warning:     Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

```

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen ich habe keine Ahnung wie das entstanden ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

make überprüft anhand des Zeitstempels, ob die Dateien schon gebaut worden sind.

Wenn die Systeme durch eine falsche Uhrzeit (Zeitzone) unterschiedliche Zeiten haben, kommt dieser Fehler.

Meist ist es so, dass bei einem System die Zeitstempel in der Zukunft sind und dadurch der Fehler entdeckt wird.

Tobi

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wenn ich dieses Problem ignoriere wird der Kernel trotzdem laufen?

Wie löse ich das Problem einfach über /etc/clock die Zeitzone richtig einstellen?

Lukas

Was ist an meiner Formatierung falsch oder inakzeptabel?

----------

## toralf

Ich empfehle in diesem Fall ein "make clean && make", wenn Du die Kernelconfig geändert hast und einen neuen Kernel bauen mußt (und natürlich solltest Du zuvor überprüfen, ob die Uhrzeit stimmt).

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Hast du ein aktuelles stage3 genommen? Wenn ja damit hatte ich die Woche bei 2 Rechnern Probleme.

Guck mal ob du folgendes gesetzt hast:

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Generic Driver Options  --->

       [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

       [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs

```

Wenn nein, dann setz es mal.

Sebastian

----------

